
microlink.io, get relevant information from any website - Kikobeats
https://microlink.io
======
Kikobeats
Hello,

microlink.io is a service for getting relevant information from any website.

with him, you can easily convert your links into beautiful previews. Similar
to Facebook URLs on timeline or cards on Twitter/Medium, but out of the box.

This is an example using microlink into my Jekyll blog:

[https://kikobeats.com/what-is-random/#truly-
random](https://kikobeats.com/what-is-random/#truly-random)

We built microlink.js to make the integration easy from the frontend side:

[https://microlink.js.org](https://microlink.js.org)

WordPress integration is coming; feel free to suggest one as well!

The pricing of the service is based on API calls. We offer a generous free
plan under daily rate limit. Pro plans is oriented to popular sites, with
thousands or daily request.

All the information about what the API can do is under:

[https://docs.microlink.io](https://docs.microlink.io)

PS: If you feedback the project write your Twitter account and we follow you
:-)

